# White car, what wax??



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Got an E92 coupe in white and was wondering what the shortlist of waxes out there bring out the best shine for a white motor?


----------



## scotty-boi (May 22, 2011)

It's all in the prep buddy, good polish. Then try something like PB's white diamond, followed by something like 476. Will give good lasting protection


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Auto Finesse Tripple then followed by Tough Coat :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Werkstat Acrylic Kit.

Prime, Jett n Glos


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

scotty-boi said:


> It's all in the prep buddy, good polish. Then try something like PB's white diamond, followed by something like 476. Will give good lasting protection


excuse my lack of knowledge but whats 476? I'm new to stepping it up a gear lol


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

bigslippy said:


> Auto Finesse Tripple then followed by Tough Coat :thumb:


I was looking at the AF range, was reading up about the Desire, any good? Whats the diff between Desire and Tripple/Tough Coat?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Tough coat as an lsp for white imo mate


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't use a wax on white; it doesn't look as good as a sealant. 

A £20 sealant, on white, will give a better finish than a £200 wax. Waxes will make the finish look warm and tend to lose definition; not great on whites, silvers etc. 

I'd go with a base of Werkstat Prime Acrylic to cleanse the paint and give a sealant base, then Auto Finesse Tough Coat. 

In my view, Tripple below Tough Coat isn't ideal as Tripple has quite a lot of carnauba in it and a sealant won't bond as well as it could to it. I'd rather use Auto Finesse Rejuvenate then Tough Coat if you wanted to stick with just AF products.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

See here as well...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256097


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Carlack Nano (sames as Wekstatt Prime) and long life sealant are great on white. Another alternative is Wolfs Body wrap.

You have lots of choices!


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Right, reading some reviews and going by some of your suggestions, I think I'm going to be going for Werkstat Prime Acrylic and AF Tough Coat.... sound good??


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Werkstat is the way forward. I use Autoglym Super Resin Polish, after claying and decontaminating, and then I put a couple of coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jet Trigger sealant on... And it glows! 

I've got the Acrylic Werkstat Gloss too..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Carlack Nano (sames as Wekstatt Prime) and long life sealant are great on white. Another alternative is Wolfs Body wrap.
> 
> You have lots of choices!


Agree with Tim - great choices for White. Tough Coat is great too, used that on a few white cars now.


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Agree with Tim - great choices for White. Tough Coat is great too, used that on a few white cars now.


Hey! You're not that far from me. I may come down and see you for some advice  I work down the road(ish) in Merry Hill.

Defo going with Tough Coat


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Please do, happy to help anytime - have a look back at some of my write ups and you'll see Tough Coat being used on white:


P1040083 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040089 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040096 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tough coat is excellent. Better than Z2 by a country mile.


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Please do, happy to help anytime - have a look back at some of my write ups and you'll see Tough Coat being used on white:
> 
> 
> P1040083 by RussZS, on Flickr
> ...


See now THATS what I'm talking about. Mine simply is nowhere near that. Well, not at the moment anyway lol. Yes Russ, I will be sure to pop in one 
day soon, once my car comes back from BMW


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Look forward to it. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Somebody went into the side of me on a roundabout last week and completely damaged the steering rack and wing/wheel/bumper. Not a happy bunny on Easter thats for sure. Cant help but clean the courtesy car though!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wolfs bodywrap,stunning in white.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank god someone else is asking too. 

Really struggling to get a descent finish on my CW Golf.

Went back to basics a few weekends ago. Stripped everything off. 

Iron-X shampoo, tardis, clay, quick DA Polish then three coats of SN Hybrid. 

Best it's looked ever. 

So can vouch for the prep and at the mo the SN Hybrid. 


Will have a look out for the tough coat too. That Rocco is amazing.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Hincey said:


> Got an E92 coupe in white and was wondering what the shortlist of waxes out there bring out the best shine for a white motor?


Just helped my Dad with his, also in White, he's been using wax paste's for years and will never be convinced otherwise.

He has used Collinite 476 as he only does his car once/twice a year, he used a 3M cleaner which has now run out, I will get some AF Rejuv. next to clean/prep with.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

Using hd wax with red mist at the mo which gives a very deep wet looking shine on my alpine white 135 but have just got a pot of SN hybrid so gonna try that on the next detail


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Wolfs bodywrap,stunning in white.


+1 :thumb:

My fave combination:

1. Werkstat Prime
2. Wolfs Bodywrap
3. Werkstat Jett trigger

:thumb:


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

For light colors it always has to be the synthetics. Any of them should work well.

FK1000P if you like the process of 'waxing' a car. Looks and feels like a tub of natural wax, but is very tough and ideal for white and silver.

Wolfs Body wrap gives a great finish, but has a whole process around it for aftercare. It needs their shampoo and QD, anything else will reduce its lovely beading.

Werkstat Acrylic looks great as well, easy to use.

Ive just started to use Megs Ultimate Quik Wax for top ups. It beads really well and looks great.. A bit of a hidden gem!


----------



## beybifeyz (Feb 20, 2012)

my car is white you and i am very happy about the fk1000p. its easy to apply but very difficult to buff it off but its worth the effort


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Hincey said:


> Right, reading some reviews and going by some of your suggestions, I think I'm going to be going for Werkstat Prime Acrylic and AF Tough Coat.... sound good??


Once you get your car back, this sounds perfect!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm using ex-p sealant on my white golf.....cheap and looks awesome!


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Sneak Attack said:


> Don't use a wax on white; it doesn't look as good as a sealant.
> 
> A £20 sealant, on white, will give a better finish than a £200 wax. Waxes will make the finish look warm and tend to lose definition; not great on whites, silvers etc.
> 
> ...


Fully agree.

I quickly wacked a coat of Collinite 476S wax onto my daughter's Ibis White Audi TTS to protect it when she brought it home for just a day last winter, just to give it some protection and you could see how the wax was changing the colour to a more yellowy tint as it was going on.

I spent Easter Monday giving it the Werkstat full treatment and that didn't change the base colour at all.
Washed it, clayed it, prepared it with Werkstat Prime, applied a coat of PB White Diamond glaze and then three coats of Werkstat Jett and it looked absolutelly brilliant - with no change to the pure bright white colour.

I'm very interested in using Wolf Body Wrap as an alternative, but I already had the Werskat....

Absolutely definately would go for a sealant and not a wax on solid white paint.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tough Coat contains Carneuba too and sits fine on top of Tripple...


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

dave-g said:


> I'm using ex-p sealant on my white golf.....cheap and looks awesome!


Any pics pls???


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sealant's got to be the way for whites and light colours, Tough coat is one, but make sure your prep is right, claying properly, paint decontaminating, skimming dead paint, such as renovating the paint to sharpen the clarity if it's old paint, then place some sealant buddie, keep on topping up and layering.

Once the prep work is done, Glaze the paintwork, such as Poorboys white diamond, then use sealant such as tough coat, EGP, Zaino z2, dodo juice hybrid wax or maybe Chemical guys lava, but I have not tried these, just suggestions.

Oh and another one, which I have not tried, but have spoken to alot people about, is Bouncers 22.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I've tried NXT wax once, and AGSRP followed by EGP once... both give a decent amount of reflection (in my limited experience). I've heard good things about werkstat, that's my next wax buy, but I've got 2 and a half bottles here.

Had a go at claying, but I dropped the bar after doing the bonnet and tbh I wasn't picking much up anyway - probably because my car is new - so I left that for now. I'll give it another go next wash - it was threatening to rain so I skipped straight to the polish then sealant.

The EGP is reflecting better than the NXT, in my opinion - I'm thinking of adding another coat of EGP tomorrow


----------

